# Some new pictures of my L-Number Pleco collection



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

View attachment 43601

L002 - Tiger Panaque

View attachment 43602

L015 - Candy Stripe Pleco

View attachment 43605

L091 - Three Beacon Pleco

View attachment 43603

L114 - Leopard Cactus Pleco

View attachment 43604

L147 - Ancistomus sp.

View attachment 43606

L162 - Clown Pleco

View attachment 43607

L190 - Royal Pleco

View attachment 43608

L264 - Sultan Pleco

View attachment 43609

L316 - Rio Jari Zebra Pleco

I hope y'all like them


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

wooow jonas they are verry beatiful


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Awesome pleco.


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

awesome plecos !!!














what size is the biggest pleco that u have in ur collecttion??


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thank you, guys









The biggest one I have are the Sultan Pleco and a Common Pleco not featured in this photo series: both are about 6" in size.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Nice plecs Jonas!!!!!

I liked the 316.

As i see the family is growing bigger!!!


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

great looking plecos, i like L091 - Three Beacon Pleco best.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice plecos


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Nice as always
Chouin


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Those pleco's are looking beautiful and healthy. And there is enough wood in that tank for all the plecs, so great set up


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

The Royal Pleco is awesome!
Always wanted one, Just scared that such an expensive sucker might not make it.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Where is the golden nugget!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks all
















Filo: I haven't had the chance the shoot new pics of the Nugget (he's a bit camera shy) - hopefully next time









Gordeez: do't you have a spare small tank somewhere, say a 20g? If so, you could buy a small Royal, grow him out, and once he's big enough (ie. a couple of years later), move him to your predator tank...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Gordeez: do't you have a spare small tank somewhere, say a 20g? If so, you could buy a small Royal, grow him out, and once he's big enough (ie. a couple of years later), move him to your predator tank...
> [snapback]836927[/snapback]​


Naw, im lucky to keep the 55 gal. my dad doesnt like animals








and on top of that, I just blew my last couple of dollars on school








Someday man, someday...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam u have an impressive collection of pleco's in oyur piranha tanks

do u think they have lived for such a long time cause u dont feed live and lots of hiding places


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet! I like the L316 - Rio Jari Zebra Pleco.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Death in # said:


> do u think they have lived for such a long time cause u dont feed live and lots of hiding places
> [snapback]837412[/snapback]​


I do feed my manny live foods (there are always a couple of tetra's for him in his tank), but my reds haven't had live food for a year now, so maybe it does play a role in their case. But they ignored their bottomdwelling tank mates even when they still got live food.

To be honest, I have no clue why I manage to pull this off, and continue to do so. I have lots of decor and hiding places, so I'm pretty sure that plays a role. But most pleco's are quite active, and do venture out into the open from time to time. I've seen my piranha's charge at them pretty often, but somehow they never make a kill, and always hold back - maybe the pleco's colors keep them at bay (warning colors)? Maybe they just want to make a point, not a kill?
I don't feed my piranha's that often, and they seem always hungry (especially my reds), so why they don't go for some easy snacks is beyond me...
But hey, I'm not complaining









Gordeez: that's a bummer...








But on the bright side, it's always good to have things to look forward to









Thanks again for your kind words, people


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

That is an awesome collection of plecos you have Jonas!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

outstanding...


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey those are really nice. Clown Pleco's those are some hard working cats!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i'd love to get a collection of plecos, i have seen many i like, then i ee the price and get something else.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> i'd love to get a collection of plecos, i have seen many i like, then i ee the price and get something else.
> [snapback]838880[/snapback]​


Yeah, they're pricey (especially considering they're pretty damn secretive on average), but I don't know - I guess I just got a soft spot for these slithery suckers...









Thank you for your kind words, y'all...


----------

